# COLA for 2023



## Ken N Tx (Aug 12, 2022)

On AARP>>
_Next year could bring the biggest increase to Social Security benefits in four decades, with rising prices fueling forecasts of a nearly double-digit cost-of-living adjustment (COLA) for 2023.
The inflation gauge used by the Social Security Administration (SSA) to set the annual COLA came in at 9.1 percent for July — the first of three months the agency uses to determine the final figure, slated to be announced in October. Any increase in benefits would take effect in January 2023.
“It’s not possible to be precise until we see the data for the next two months, but it’s probably safe to say at this point we can expect a COLA in the 8 to 10 percent range,” says David Certner, legislative counsel and director of legislative policy for government affairs at AARP. That would be the biggest increase since 1981, when the COLA was 11.2 percent.
Any estimates are preliminary; the actual COLA will depend on changes in consumer prices through the end of September. A 9 percent COLA would boost the average Social Security retirement benefit by about $150 a month in 2023.
“I think somewhere in the 9 percent range is probably a reasonable guess,” says Richard Johnson, director of the retirement policy program at the Urban Institute, a Washington, D.C.-based research organization.
Johnson notes that July’s inflation rate dipped slightly from June’s. “If that trend continues, we’re looking at about an 8.6 percent COLA, but it could be a little higher,” he says. “It’s hard to predict exactly how, in particular, energy prices are going to evolve over the next few months. I think that’s probably the big uncertainty.”
Economist Bill McBride, in his Calculated Risk blog, estimates a similar range of 8.5 percent to 9 percent. Josh Gordon, director of health policy for the Committee for a Responsible Federal Budget, a nonpartisan fiscal policy think tank, predicted 9.9 percent “if things continue on trend” but says the COLA could be around 8.9 percent “if we had no more inflation for the rest of the year.”
The 2022 COLA of 5.9 percent increased the average retirement benefit by $92 a month. In 2021, payments grew by an average of $20 a month on the back of a 1.3 percent adjustment.
A rise in Medicare Part B premiums in 2023 would offset a portion of the COLA increase for Social Security recipients who have Medicare premiums deducted directly from their benefit payments (as is the case with about 70 percent of Part B enrollees). However, the 2023 Part B premium increase is expected to be smaller than this year’s record increase. Medicare typically reveals the following year’s premium prices in October, around the time the SSA announces the new COLA._


----------



## Brookswood (Aug 12, 2022)

It sounds good until I realize that my already meager IRA accounts have taken a huge hit in real terms thanks to nearly double digit inflation.   It will take many years of this SS increase to makeup for that loss.  Simply put, my moneh will buy me about 10% less than a year ago.  What a ripoff!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 13, 2022)

I read an article the other day that said it might be 10.5%. I highly doubt that it will be that much. According to The Motley Fool, the third quarter months are the determining factor. I believe and we'll know by the end of October.  How COLAS are calculated:
https://www.fool.com/retirement/2019/03/09/a-step-by-step-of-how-social-securitys-cola-is-cal.aspx


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Aug 13, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I read an article the other day that said it might be 10.5%. I highly doubt that it will be that much. According to The Motley Fool, the third quarter months are the determining factor. I believe and we'll know by the end of October.  How COLAS are calculated:
> https://www.fool.com/retirement/2019/03/09/a-step-by-step-of-how-social-securitys-cola-is-cal.aspx


It would require a CPI-W of 10.5% for at least one month. The highest was June at 9.8% and July's fell to 9.1%.

Considering that the July CPI-W slipped -0.1% from June and a repeat or more is highly likely for August, the range of 8.6% to 9.0% is pointing more towards the lower end, or 8.6%.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Sep 1, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> Considering that the July CPI-W slipped -0.1% from June and a repeat or more is highly likely for August, the range of 8.6% to 9.0% is pointing more towards the lower end, or 8.6%.


The lower end is now looking like the upper end, imo.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 1, 2022)

Any mention of that raise going straight to Medicare?

You know how that always happens...


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Sep 1, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Any mention of that raise going straight to Medicare?
> 
> You know how that always happens...


This is just my guess or hunch... it should be a very minimal increase in Medicare _if any_. There has been suggestions of a lower premium, but I wouldn't bet on that. 

So it seems quite likely we get to keep this increase for a change.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2022)

I wish they'd lower the Medicare monthly premiums and year's deductible, instead.  They ballooned last year.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 1, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Any mention of that raise going straight to Medicare?
> 
> You know how that always happens...


I had read around the time the projected COLA came out that we might actually get a reduction in Medicare due to the overinflated cost of an Alzheimer's drug we got saddled with. I think I posted about it. Now whether or not it just winds up offsetting a rise in premiums, I don't know.  Here's another article more recent than the one I posted.  
https://www.yahoo.com/video/medicare-part-b-premiums-could-145352263.html
@Harry Le Hermit @Kaila


----------



## David777 (Sep 1, 2022)

For someone at the high end of monthly SS benefits as this guy, that is a significant increase though is offset by inflation in all ways.  Would expect they will also upward adjust the maximum senior income levels without needing to pay any IRS or state taxes.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

That is an excellent article, link in the post above by @OneEyedDiva 
Thank you for that link!
The subject was exactly what I've been upset with and wondering about, but have not seen anything recently written regarding it, until that article which is dated August 1, 2022.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 2, 2022)

Kaila said:


> That is an excellent article, link in the post above by @OneEyedDiva
> Thank you for that link!
> The subject was exactly what I've been upset with and wondering about, but have not seen anything recently written regarding it, until that article which is dated August 1, 2022.


I'm glad you found the article helpful Kaila. Now lets hope that at the very least, it keeps our premiums from rising any further. But it sure would be nice to see them drop.


----------



## HarryHawk (Sep 4, 2022)

David777 said:


> For someone at the high end of monthly SS benefits as this guy, that is a significant increase though is offset by inflation in all ways.  Would expect they will also upward adjust the maximum senior income levels without needing to pay any IRS or state taxes.


_Since the government first began taxing benefits, the level at which benefits become subject to these taxes has always been set at $25,000 for single tax filers or $32,000 for married joint filers._


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 5, 2022)

What makes anyone think that any small or large increase is easier to live on? Those on disability have it hard enough.

Does anyone realize what the cost of anything really is? $20 can pay for 1 gal milk, loaf of bread, some fruit, maybe some meat just 1 time of going to the store for 1 month. Are they kidding?
We still have bills, we need clothes, if you own a car you need gas, if you need medicine and no room for entertainment. Everytime you turn around you're squeezing that almighty dollar and it's not easy.

What do you believe should be the increase cost given to each individual? Do you find yourself struggling even with the tiniest increase? What is your opinion on the subject as a whole?


----------



## katlupe (Sep 5, 2022)

One of the things I see here where I live is that when they give us a raise then our subsidized rent goes up. And if you are getting food stamps too, they go down. It feels like you are in the same spot as you were. Remember many people do not use that extra in their check for food. They use it for the increases elsewhere. Electric bills, gasoline, co-pays on medical and drugs, etc.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 5, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> On AARP>>
> _Next year could bring the biggest increase to Social Security benefits in four decades, with rising prices fueling forecasts of a nearly double-digit cost-of-living adjustment (COLA) for 2023.
> The inflation gauge used by the Social Security Administration (SSA) to set the annual COLA came in at 9.1 percent for July — the first of three months the agency uses to determine the final figure, slated to be announced in October. Any increase in benefits would take effect in January 2023.
> “It’s not possible to be precise until we see the data for the next two months, but it’s probably safe to say at this point we can expect a COLA in the 8 to 10 percent range,” says David Certner, legislative counsel and director of legislative policy for government affairs at AARP. That would be the biggest increase since 1981, when the COLA was 11.2 percent.
> ...


If they raise the Medicare premium it becomes a moot point.
Our"big" increase for this year got pretty much eaten up by the big Medicare jump.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Sep 13, 2022)

With this morning's release...

The projection is based on -0.5% ~ +0.4% for September M/M, as well as a 7.9%~8.8% Y/Y. For reference, the CPI-W, slipped -0.2% from July and was 8.7% from last year.

The fall in gasoline index once again hid a lot of other "ills" in the index. We are almost half way through September and the gasoline index will still decrease, but not at the rate of the past two months. Meaning those other "ills" will be exposed. Other ills would include... nearly everything but gasoline, fuel oil, airline fares, and used cars. 

As always, the impact of inflation is dependent on where you sit on the old income ladder. 

That's my 5.92¢ worth (1982-84 = 2¢).


----------



## Don M. (Sep 13, 2022)

No matter what the increase winds up being, it will quickly be "Eaten up" by this continuing inflation.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 13, 2022)

Don M. said:


> No matter what the increase winds up being, it will quickly be "Eaten up" by this continuing inflation.


Isn't that what it's for, countering inflation?
But, yeah, 'quickly eaten up', and surpassed


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2022)

8.8%,  if it ends  up being that amt.,      is probably about HALF  of the true inflation for most.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Sep 27, 2022)

It happened early, but it is good news... Center for Medicare and Medicaid Services.


> The standard monthly premium for Medicare Part B enrollees will be $164.90 for 2023, a decrease of $5.20 from $170.10 in 2022. The annual deductible for all Medicare Part B beneficiaries is $226 in 2023, a decrease of $7 from the annual deductible of $233 in 2022.


S.S. is likely 8.7%~8.8% Unfortunately the 8.8% is looking increasingly likely, due to inflationary pressures beginning to spread.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Oct 12, 2022)

Tomorrow brings the C.O.L.A. adjustment.
Not to late for a prediction and here is mine...

Given how September played out, an 8.8% number is not out of the question and very likely. Inflation is not really easing and today's PPI is near proof positive that sticky prices are stuck for core, with food and energy on the uptick.

Tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 12, 2022)

I predict 8.5%.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 12, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Any mention of that raise going straight to Medicare?
> 
> You know how that always happens...


A few months ago there was talk of a lower Medicare premium due to the adjustment for the new Alzheimer's drug that was priced lower than expected. This is what I read today...our basic premiums will be lowered from $170.10 to $164.90. @Kaila @Harry Le Hermit 
https://www.cms.gov/newsroom/fact-s...s-2023-medicare-part-d-income-related-monthly
Also Harry, in articles I read today from a couple of different sources, the prediction is 8.7%. We should find out soon, if not tomorrow when it's slated to be announced...by Friday 10/14.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 12, 2022)

I’m in the same boat as Brookswood as far as IRA is concerned. I thought I had planned my retirement with a “cushion”. Kind of looking at a bed of nails instead. My thinking fluctuates between “Where did I go wrong?” and “How dare they do this to us?”
My rent increase in Jan 2022 was higher than the SS increase. Will probably get another rent increase for 2023.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Oct 12, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> A few months ago there was talk of a lower Medicare premium due to the adjustment for the new Alzheimer's drug that was priced lower than expected. This is what I read today...our basic premiums will be lowered from $170.10 to $164.90. @Kaila @Harry Le Hermit
> https://www.cms.gov/newsroom/fact-s...s-2023-medicare-part-d-income-related-monthly
> Also Harry, in articles I read today from a couple of different sources, the prediction is 8.7%. We should find out soon, if not tomorrow when it's slated to be announced...by Friday 10/14.


The CPI-U and CPI-W will be published at 8:30AM on the 13th, by the BLS. With that information the rest easily calculable per Federal Law. If I am awake, I will post the results. This is the link... https://www.bls.gov/news.release/cpi.htm. Note: it currently has September numbers, but changes tomorrow AM.  CPI-W reading of 291.078~291.882 yields 8.7%; 291.883~292.687 yields 8.8%. 

The 8.7% COLA is wishful thinking and would indicate the FED might backpedal, as the month over month would be -0.2%~+0.1%. 

The 8.8% COLA is likely based on most forecasts of +0.1%~+0.4%. 8.9% COLA is not out of the realm of possibility. But hey, all things will be known tomorrow AM.

BTW, Why in post #24 are you repeating what I had in post #21, from September 27th?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 12, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> The CPI-U and CPI-W will be published at 8:30AM on the 13th, by the BLS. With that information the rest easily calculable per Federal Law. If I am awake, I will post the results. This is the link... https://www.bls.gov/news.release/cpi.htm. Note: it currently has September numbers, but changes tomorrow AM.  CPI-W reading of 291.078~291.882 yields 8.7%; 291.883~292.687 yields 8.8%.
> 
> The 8.7% COLA is wishful thinking and would indicate the FED might backpedal, as the month over month would be -0.2%~+0.1%.
> 
> ...


No it wasn't "repeating" what you posted in #21 because I didn't read that post. You can tell because I didn't click "like" which I usually do when I read what you've posted. Actually, I had read a couple of articles about it and I believe I posted about it in another thread. Thank you in advance for any updates you may provide.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 13, 2022)

Sitting here waiting for 8:30 when the announcement will be made. If it's more than 8.5%, I'll be surprised. Then there's the grand $5.20 decrease in Medicare premium. Whatever it is, I'll take it because...dammit! I _earned_ it.

ETA: Honestly! There are people who'd complain about being hung with a gold rope! Many already complaining about the percentage of the increase before it's even announced.

Geez...whatever it is, it's more than what it was.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Oct 13, 2022)

Final ... 8.7%

That is under my projections and frankly, lower than most projections at just 0.1% above last month, for CPI-W.
CPI-U was up 0.2% for the month (before seasonal adjustments), which was a bit lower than projected. After adjustments at +0.4%, which was above projections. Since the start of Covid, the CPI-W had ran higher than CPI-U, until this reading. My own personal rate was up 0.3% on the month and 8.1% year over year.


----------



## HarryHawk (Oct 13, 2022)

This is great news.  Once the increase goes into effect, you will now be able to afford your choice of any three items - food, medicine, heat, rent


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 13, 2022)

Yay.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 13, 2022)

8.7%  ... and Medicare Part B going down $5.20 on avg.

https://www.cnbc.com/2022/10/13/soc...ent-in-2023-highest-increase-in-40-years.html


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 13, 2022)

I'll take it!


----------



## David777 (Oct 13, 2022)

Just logged in to my SSA account and recalculated numbers. Before deductions 2023 will be over $40k annually. Have Parts ABCD and KP Senior Advantage.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 13, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> The CPI-U and CPI-W will be published at 8:30AM on the 13th, by the BLS. With that information the rest easily calculable per Federal Law. If I am awake, I will post the results. This is the link... https://www.bls.gov/news.release/cpi.htm. Note: it currently has September numbers, but changes tomorrow AM.  CPI-W reading of 291.078~291.882 yields 8.7%; 291.883~292.687 yields 8.8%.
> 
> The 8.7% COLA is wishful thinking and would indicate the FED might backpedal, as the month over month would be -0.2%~+0.1%.
> 
> ...


Harry I found the post I made about a projected reduction in Medicare. It's this thread, reply #9.


----------



## senior chef (Oct 13, 2022)

The COLA announcement for 2023 just came in.    8.7 %  official !


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 13, 2022)

@PreciousDove  You said _"What makes anyone think that any small or large increase is easier to live on? Those on disability have it hard enough." _Then you asked our opinions on the subject. My cousin used to say _"Ay-un is better than Nay-un" or "Something is better than nothing"._ This increase is certainly way better than ones we've gotten over the past few years. I don't know how much you are currently getting and don't need to know. My increase will pay for 86% of my groceries each month or a month and a half of my electric bill and mine is not nearly what statistics say the average increase will net seniors. That's the case because I retired early, thus lost those years of contributing to the program. I do get a pension however.

Another reason this is a good year for us is that pittances they called cost of living "increases" the past few years were totally eaten up by the rise in Medicare premiums. That will not happen in 2023; instead the basic premium is being lowered by $5 and change.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 14, 2022)

Last years increase of 6% for us was higher then our Medicare increases by a lot

same for many ss recipients. So one can’t say that the cola increases we’re eaten up by Medicare increases as a general  statement.

on the other hand those increases in cola were eaten up by many of our own personal inflation rates.

the cpi is only a price change index on loads of goods and services ..we may be uneffected by a lot in the indexes .

so the index itself does not represent anyones personal cost of living changes .

our own personal inflation rate is determined by what we buy or use , how many times we buy it and also the quality of what we buy as higher end goods can see bigger price inflation but last longer .

as humans we also tend to change our buying as prices fluctuate and make substitutions that the cpi doesn’t do .

i know I don’t buy my ice cream if it isn’t on sale , I will just buy something else that is a better value .


----------



## Liberty (Oct 14, 2022)

Life is too short to eat cheap ice cream or use junky paper towels or toilet paper...lol.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 14, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Life is too short to eat cheap ice cream or use junky paper towels or toilet paper...lol.


Exactly ..that is why I want what I want and I don’t buy these other cheaper brands .. I rather buy something else I like and when they have what I want on sale I will stock up ..I like the no added sugar klondikes and they are 7 bucks a pack of six here .but every few weeks they are 2 for 6.00


----------



## IKE (Oct 14, 2022)

Haven't seen anything in writing yet from the VA but rumor has it that for those like me that draw a monthly disability check we'll also be receiving about a 8.5% COLA raise.......just have to wait and see.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 14, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> Exactly ..that is why I want what I want and I don’t buy these other cheaper brands .. I rather buy something else I like and when they have what I want on sale I will stock up ..I like the no added sugar klondikes and they are 7 bucks a pack of six here .but every few weeks they are 2 for 6.00


Now you started an "opinion


----------



## Liberty (Oct 14, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Now you started an "opinion


I should say a "hubby" opinion conversation on eating only the "real" Klondikes...lol.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Oct 14, 2022)

Suddenly I have a hankering for a Klondike Bar.


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 14, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> I’m in the same boat as Brookswood as far as IRA is concerned. I thought I had planned my retirement with a “cushion”. Kind of looking at a bed of nails instead. My thinking fluctuates between “Where did I go wrong?” and “How dare they do this to us?”


Me too, I thought the whole point of having an allocation that included bonds was that the principal value of the bonds would be secure (tho eaten by inflation unless invested in TIPS bonds or similar) and would be available to sell (if money needed to live on) when stock prices crash, and my IRA is in almost entirely 'retirement target year fund' investments which it now turns out have their whole allocation of bonds in bond "funds" (including even the TIPS in TIPS "funds"), and those funds don't protect the principal at all apparently.
I am very disappointed in financial management people/firms.  Thank goodness for Social Security and COLAs.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 14, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Me too, I thought the whole point of having an allocation that included bonds was that the principal value of the bonds would be secure (tho eaten by inflation unless invested in TIPS bonds or similar) and would be available to sell (if money needed to live on) when stock prices crash, and my IRA is in almost entirely 'retirement target year fund' investments which it now turns out have their whole allocation of bonds in bond "funds" (including even the TIPS in TIPS "funds"), and those funds don't protect the principal at all apparently.
> I am very disappointed in financial management people/firms.  Thank goodness for Social Security and COLAs.


There is no see saw effect where when one asset falls another one is supposed to rise .

there are four major economic outcomes

prosperity

recession

depression

high inflation / weak dollar


there are assets that can react pretty reliably in each of those .

however we are in a temporary condition called a tight money recession …there are no assets that will respond reliably to this condition .

the good news is rarely does a tight money recession last more than 18 months before  falling in to one of the major 4  .

it is then that the assets respond to those outcomes will do its thing..we haven’t had a tight money recession condition in  40 some odd years

so assets do not react to what each other does ..they react to the underlying conditions in the economy.

asset correlation tables are made up after the fact that assets react a certain way

Simply relying upon historical asset class correlations is dangerous because many asset class correlations do not explain why the correlations exist, and what might cause them to change in the future. E.g. the correlation between stocks and bonds in the
1970s was 0.51
1980s was 0.32
1990s was 0.54
2000 to 2009 was -0.83, and
40-year period from 1972-2011 was 0.06.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 14, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> There is no see saw effect where when one asset falls another one is supposed to rise .
> 
> there are four major economic outcomes
> 
> ...





mathjak107 said:


> Last years increase of 6% for us was higher then our Medicare increases by a lot
> 
> same for many ss recipients. So one can’t say that the cola increases we’re eaten up by Medicare increases as a general  statement.
> 
> ...


I don't know how to cancel responding to the wrong reply but this is what I mean to respond to. You said:
"Last years increase of 6% for us was higher then our Medicare increases by a lot

same for many ss recipients. So one can’t say that the cola increases we’re eaten up by Medicare increases as a general statement"

Where'd you get the 6% figure from MJ? This article from 2020 states the SS administration announced the 2021 COLA would be 1.3%. The article also says the 10 year average for COLAs was 1.4%.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...-2021-benefits-rise-1-3-next-year/5977421002/


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 15, 2022)

when I said last year I meant the one in jan 2022 which was decided in oct 2021

In oct 2021 it was decided it would be  5.9%.for 2022


----------



## JustDave (Oct 15, 2022)

It's nice to know it's going up, but not so nice realizing my economic situation is probably going to take a big hit anyway.  Inflation is a pain in the ass.  I suspect it works miracles for someone, but not me.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 15, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> when I said last year I meant the one in jan 2022 which was decided in oct 2021
> 
> In oct 2021 it was decided it would be  5.9%.for 2022


Wouldn't you have thought that would have been a big "tell" to the Feds to start raising rates immediatly?!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 15, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> when I said last year I meant the one in jan 2022 which was decided in oct 2021
> 
> In oct 2021 it was decided it would be  5.9%.for 2022


Oh, okay.


----------



## Brookswood (Oct 18, 2022)

Here's a reminder, Inflation in November 2020 was 1.2%.  Even if you had your money in a  bank account paying ZERO percent interest, that means you only lost about 1.2% of your buying power that year.   Today, some of the better savings accounts are in the area of 2.7%.   You can get over 4% on one year treasury bills.  Yet, with inflation at 8.2% you are now losing anywhere from 4% to 5.5% of your buying power ever year. 

This is a disaster for anybody saving money for anything, whether it's retirement, a car, a vacation, emergency fund, etc.   That buying power is gone. POOF! And even if inflation slows down, the buying power does not come back.  It's a *permanent* loss.   So, while the SS increase helps, for many if not most of us it simply isn't enough.  

This is very bad.  Do what you can to protect yourself financially.  Make sure the dollars you have in savings, investments, etc. are in low-risk places (no crypto, swamp land, precious metals, Albanian goat cheese futures, etc. ) and try to earn as much interest as you can.

P.S.  The loss in buying power is before you pay any state of federal income tax on the interest you earn.  Obviuosly, the tax makes the damage to your buying power even greater.


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 18, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> Do what you can to protect yourself financially. Make sure the dollars you have in savings, investments, etc. are in low-risk places


Yes, good advice.  I am belatedly realizing that savings are safer in i-bonds or TIPS, or at least in a short-term Treasury bill.

My savings account used to pay really a good interest rate back in the 90s, but I noticed this week that my bank is promoting a different type of account to get a good rate now, instead of increasing the rate for the account type that used to be for high rates.  I am too lazy to switch to a new account so I am holding the money in Treasuries until the last moment before I need the money then I am transferring to my bank account (previously I was transferring the upcoming quarter's money to my bank and letting it sit there).


----------



## HarryHawk (Oct 18, 2022)

I find the short term T-bills provide much better interest than any bank options I have found, plus the money can be somewhat readily available if the need arises.


----------



## Brookswood (Oct 18, 2022)

HarryHawk said:


> I find the short term T-bills provide much better interest than any bank options I have found, plus the money can be somewhat readily available if the need arises.


laddered 3 month Treasuries that come due every few weeks is a good alternative as long as a person has some stash of cash.

Alas, I see no political will among our elected representatives to do much about inflation, other than to blame each other and make senseless excuses.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 18, 2022)

Anyone have an update on what $$$ to expect to receive??


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 18, 2022)

It was released in October  what we are getting …8.70% increase for 2023


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 18, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> Anyone have an update on what $$$ to expect to receive??


Yes, rec'vd my 2023 awards benefit letter (whatever it's called) last week.
It was right on about how much $ I had figured.

Looks like my Medicare came down by $6


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 20, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> Exactly ..that is why I want what I want and I don’t buy these other cheaper brands .. I rather buy something else I like and when they have what I want on sale I will stock up ..I like the no added sugar klondikes and they are 7 bucks a pack of six here .but every few weeks they are 2 for 6.00


We do the same thing regarding sales and stocking up on preferred brands. Luckily, however, I've found that I really like  many of the store brands by Shoprite (and Price Rite) and Walmart. Good thing because they save tons of money.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 20, 2022)

Mine jumped 8.8%.  Puts me in a different tax bracket.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 20, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Mine jumped 8.8%.  Puts me in a different tax bracket.


How did yours jump by 8.8% and the rest of us got 8.7%.  Was that a typo.


----------



## C50 (Dec 20, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> How did yours jump by 8.8% and the rest of us got 8.7%.  Was that a typo.



He probably didn't account for the Medicare reduction.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 21, 2022)

The 8.7 is before deductions so it can’t be 8.8


----------



## Jean-Paul (Dec 24, 2022)

The root cause....Thanks to the so called " Federal Reserve System", since it's création by 5 NY bankers, we have 98% loss of the dollars purchase power.

Read our US Constitution art. 1 sec 10.

Let's audit and abolish the illegal private corporation, the Fed! With a real gold and silver based dollar, there's no need for the COLA, and other tricks of the politicians and government.
Jon


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 24, 2022)

Jean-Paul said:


> The root cause....Thanks to the so called " Federal Reserve System", since it's création by 5 NY bankers, we have 98% loss of the dollars purchase power.
> 
> Read our US Constitution art. 1 sec 10.
> 
> ...


and how much have salaries increased since then  ?

while inflation has reduced the dollars value , salaries have not stayed the same for decades either.

i know we have averaged better then inflation in our assets for more then 30 years making the dollars fall just about a moot point .


----------



## Conce (Dec 24, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> On AARP>>
> _Next year could bring the biggest increase to Social Security benefits in four decades, with rising prices fueling forecasts of a nearly double-digit cost-of-living adjustment (COLA) for 2023.
> The inflation gauge used by the Social Security Administration (SSA) to set the annual COLA came in at 9.1 percent for July — the first of three months the agency uses to determine the final figure, slated to be announced in October. Any increase in benefits would take effect in January 2023.
> “It’s not possible to be precise until we see the data for the next two months, but it’s probably safe to say at this point we can expect a COLA in the 8 to 10 percent range,” says David Certner, legislative counsel and director of legislative policy for government affairs at AARP. That would be the biggest increase since 1981, when the COLA was 11.2 percent.
> ...


I just got the letter announcing my new improved amount for 2023. No need to worry. If you didn't get a letter, contact them. No need for extra drama...


----------



## Liberty (Dec 24, 2022)

Welcome to the forum, Conce!


----------



## Conce (Dec 24, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> It sounds good until I realize that my already meager IRA accounts have taken a huge hit in real terms thanks to nearly double digit inflation.   It will take many years of this SS increase to makeup for that loss.  Simply put, my moneh will buy me about 10% less than a year ago.  What a ripoff!


Is it too late for you to get a good wealth advisor? No need to watch the market if you have one.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 24, 2022)

Conce said:


> Is it too late for you to get a good wealth advisor? No need to watch the market if you have one.


if one has  have been investing for years they  should still be way ahead of inflation .

markets cycle , they always do and your balance varies  . but over time through the cycles markets have taken the little bits we manage to save and grew them in to meaningful amounts despite the cycles


----------

